# adium et gestion couleur police



## toitoine33 (12 Septembre 2005)

bonjour,

depuis quelques temps il m'est impossible de memoriser une couleur de police dans adium.
A chaque fois que je choisis une police plus une couleur dans les preferences generales, cela fonctionne et au bout d'un certains temps la police reste la meme mais c'est la couleur qui change et passe à "neige".
Je me retrouve alors avec une ecriture noire...

Que faut il faire pour arriver à garder une police + une couleure tout le temps?

par avance merci

cordialement


----------



## Zane (23 Mars 2007)

Même problème avec la version 1.0.1

Je comprends pas pq je ne peux pas changer la couleur de ma police, je la sélectionne correctement et lorsque je tape un premier message la couleur s'affiche correctement, mais c'est tout, ensuite la couleur est "oubliée", et repasse à noire.

Bizarre... bug ? mauvaise manip, qqc à changer dans les configurations ?

Si qqn a un problème similaire, merci de m'éclairer pour résoudre ce "problème".


----------



## baddexter (8 Juillet 2008)

Hello

Alors je pense que c est un bug.. par contre j ai une solution

Au lieu d aller sous Format - Afficher les couleurs , il faut aller sous Format - Afficher les polices.

Choisir une couleur à l'endroit prévu et ensuite sauvegarder avec le bouton "Save This Settings ... " et le tour est joué. Du moins, chez moi ça fonctionne parfaitement..

Salutations


----------



## Stellaa (14 Avril 2009)

Bon bah j'ai eu le même problème et même en enregistrant ma couleur dans ces settings, le carré a coté du T (donc de la couleur du texte) reste vert pomme et mon texte reste noir.

c'est à n'y rien comprendre...

Si quelqu'un a une solution...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2009)

t'as changé la plist?


----------



## Stellaa (14 Avril 2009)

La "plist"?
Euh au risque de me faire incendier... C'est quoi?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2009)

ce sont les fichiers de gestion de l'OS, d'applis ou de fonction dans une appli 
il y en a des centaines sur ton mac
( dans les bibliotheques OS ou utilisateur)

regarde donc ton dossier Adium dans ta biblio , t'en verras beaucoup

plus la principale dans preferences

l'une d'elle est à changer
ca se fait appli fermée

commence par la principale
que tu déplaces
Maison/Bibliotheque//Preferences/com.adiumX.adiumX.plist'

et tu relances 
et reregles


----------



## Stellaa (21 Avril 2009)

Ok merci beaucoup...
Quelle patience exemplaire.


----------



## Gagui79 (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour a tous!!!
Bon, je débarque aussi, ptit nouveau, je viens de lire votre conversation, car je suis dans le cas que toi Stellaa (enfin, du moins, toi ca va mieux)
Pascalformac, juste pour dire que moi, je ne l'ai pas ce dossier... C'est normal docteur?
Donc, idem, impossible d'enregistrer la couleur en préférence, il revient toujours par la suite au noir standard. Juste le style de Police est conservé.
Ceci est le cas pour Adium, mais aussi pour "Mail"...
En attendant une réponse, merci beaucoup du temps consacré...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------

alors, je renvoie un 2ème message, car après avoir redémarrer, le dossier est enfin apparu, parmis tant d'autre....
Je renvoie donc ce mail essentiellement pour te remercier, et remercier tout ceux qui sont la pour aider : Merci!!


----------

